# ثنايه لجميع الاغراض المعدنيه



## wealman (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تنفيذ ثنايات يدوى فيل حتى 4 امتار وسنترك حتى 150 س تخانه 2م


----------



## عمراياد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يا الله وين التصميم والصور ؟؟؟


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

wealman قال:


> تنفيذ ثنايات يدوى فيل حتى 4 امتار وسنترك حتى 150 س تخانه 2م


شكرا جزيلا wealman على المرور 
ونتمنى من حضرتك ان تمدنا بالتصميم والصور وكل مايخص ذلك
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## فتوح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

أعتقد دا اعلان 
وان كان غير ذلك فيوجد قسم خاص بمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (2 نوفمبر 2009)

where the design and the pic


----------

